# Hechtfischem am weiher



## Tschoga (13. Mai 2009)

Also  ich bin ganz neu hir und wollte ein paat tips zum hechtfischen wissen ich fahr am 21.mai nächste woche zu dem weiher/see(schattensee) !
Hir mal ein paar fotos und infos zum see http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...Schattensee_Detail/mu_schattensee_detail.html
also zum fischbestand weiß ich folgendes:

welse über 1.5m, hecht über 1 meter, spiegelkarpfen graskarpfen armor oder armur  karpfen karauschen usw ..
die hompage von dem see ist sehr alt ! fischbestand <----
ich weiß das die fische drinnen sind da mein vater den aufsichtsfischer von dem see kennt ! 

Also meine fragen :
Hecht : ich wollte wissen wie ich am besten mit spinner und posenmontage dort mittlere bis größere hechte fangen kann
also mein spinner sieht so aus :
ganz am ende des spinners ist ein roter gummifisch ca 5cm der fisch besitzt 2 hacken dan nach dem gummifisch ca 1-2 cm kommt dann ein gold/schwarz/roter blinker keine hacken !
also das  ist meine spinnermontage wenn nötig stell ich ein foto rein !

Wels:
ich weiß das welse am meisten auf grund beissen ich hab gehört das die welse lieber köderfische schnappen die im teich sind,sprich in dem teich karauschen rotauge rotferder goldfischartige usw. und zum köderfischen lebendköder sind erlaubt !! mach ich aber trozdem nicht dem fisch zu liebe !!

ich war erst 1 mal am see da hab ich nen schönen spiegler gefangen 11/2 kg auf teig(eigen retzeptur)
und mein bruder nen ca 70 cm hecht und von nem freund von mit wurde neben der hütte bild links davon die rute ins wasser gezogen bremse zu fest eingestellt oder so auf nen 1/2 kg karpfen (köder) !!! ooO 
ich habs ja selber nicht geglaubt !

zu mir  ich habe weder hecht noch wels gefangen deswegen frag ich ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !


da die welse nicht eingesetzt wurden hab ich keine ahnug wo die herkommen oO 

naya ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !!!!!!!!!

LG Tschoga


----------



## MeyerChri (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

hey.

wenn du spinfischen willst, solltest du schon ein paar mehr köder als einen spinner haben:q

versuch es einfach mal mit nem köderfisch unter der pose vor nem seerosenfeld oder vorm schilf.....

ich würde einfach probieren probieren probieren:vik:


----------



## Tschoga (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

joa ich hab ja mehrere parat aber das ist mein absuluter top !
aber mit pose und köfi ist das da nicht wirklich eine herausforderung  da die kleineren hechte 50 -70 alles wegfressen und die großen eher die gemütlicheren sind da in dem weiher/see gibts ja unmengen an köfis deswegen auch hechte über 1 meter ^^ logisch 

naya ich hab mir gestern noch eine 3 hechtstange vertiegmontiert http://www.asv-nienborg.de/upload/bilder/angelmontage/1zander.jpg


so in etwar sieht die aus ! 



wenn ich echt nen gigant oder so erwische mach ich foto und stells rein


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Deine Montage ist schon ok,aber die Länge des Stahlvorfachs sollte zumindest 50cm sein,
besser sogar 70cm,da ein großer Hecht ein 30er Vorfach samt Köfi locker inhaliert,vor
allem wenn du mit totem Köfi fischst,wie du es offensichtlich ja vorhast und dazu noch
etwas bis zum Anschlag wartest.
Wenn allerdings der lebende Köfi erlaubt ist,so würde ich an deiner Stelle auch damit fischen,es erhöht die Fängigkeit enorm.
Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es keinen besseren Köder auf Raubfisch allgemein,als den
lebenden Köderfisch.
Falls du auf Waller gehst,würde ich entgegen der Aussage des "Aufsichtsfischers",
Nachts in den flachen Bereichen fischen und den lebenden Köfi direkt an der Wasseroberfläche anbieten,am besten sogar so,dass er die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht
und dabei Geräusche verursacht.

Taxidermist


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings der lebende Köfi erlaubt ist,so würde ich an deiner Stelle auch damit fischen,es erhöht die Fängigkeit enorm.
> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es keinen besseren Köder auf Raubfisch allgemein,als den
> lebenden Köderfisch.


 
Möchte keine Grunsatzdiskussion starten, aber so etwas in einem Junganglerforum zu empfehlen finde ich mehr als daneben. Tierquälerei! Andere Köder fangen gleichwertig oder sogar deutlich besser. 



On-Topic: Versuch es mit einem toten Köfi an einer Pose. Wähle den KöFi aber nicht zu klein.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Ich möchte hier ebenfalls keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten,aber ich bin Anglerisch 
mit dem lebenden Köfi aufgewachsen und da es wie der TS schreibt,dort erlaubt
ist ,so würde *ich* es auch machen!
Eigentlich war ja mit einer solchen Reaktion zu rechnen und du meinst wohl weil
es in Deutschland verboten ist,müsste sich die ganze Welt daran orientieren,frei nach dem Motto:"Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen!"
Was glaubst du eigentlich,wie die z.B. meisten großen Waller an Po und Ebro gefangen 
werden und das von bösen deutschen "Tierquälern"!
Ich finde es ganz im Gegensatz zu dir,nicht verwerflich den lebenden Köfi zu empfehlen,
zumal es dort,wie er schrieb ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.
Wenn dies deinem Moralischen Empfinden nicht entspricht,sorry!
Aber ich glaube du musst dir keine Sorgen machen,er hat ja bereits darauf hingewiesen,
auf diese Möglichkeit zu verzichten.
Damit das hier nicht ausartet,soll dies mein letzter Kommentar zu diesem Thema sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Tschoga (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

ahm  ich bin kein jungangler ...

habe nur keine erfahrung mit hechten wels ^^
ich bin ebenfalls damit aufgewachsen dass man mit lebent köder fischen darf, komm nähmlich aus österreich land salzburg und da ist das erlaubt !!!

und angelschein braucht man bei uns auch nicht um alleine zu fischen alles erlaubt nur ne fischerkarte ^^ sogar an see´n ist es erlaubt ohne fischerschein zu fischen nur man braucht hald die karte 

und thx für die antworten hoffe es kommen noch mehr ^^ 

LG Tschoga


----------



## Siermann (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das ein zappelnder Köffi einfach mehr fängt als ein toter Köffi einfach so baumelnd!!!
gruß tim


----------



## bobbl (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Ja findet der lebende KöFi bestimmt auch sehr geil und so....der ist halt SAW Fan.
Lass das lieber, auch wenn es besser fangen sollte...ist wie du bereits geschreiben hast Tierquälerei.


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Hallo,
schon mal an einen toten Köderfisch am Drachkovitsch System gedacht? Richtig geführt kann das Wunder bewirken#h

Die Bilder vom See machen den Eindruck als obs Wasser recht klar ist. Dann ist es sehr wichtig, daß Dein Stahlvorfach ganz unauffälig, bzw. möglichst dünn ist. Z. B.  Sevenstrand.

Vormontiert zu kaufende Systeme oder Stahlvorfächer sind oft viel zu auffälig und plumb, meißt auch viel zu kurz.

Besser selberbauen. Bevorzuge mind. 70. cm Vorfachlänge, dann spielts auch besser und der Wirbel ist weit genug weg um nicht zu stören.
Vorher auch mal im flachen Wasser beobachten wies System so läuft, evtl. biss. nachbessern und dann an die richtigen Plätze werfen. Nur wo einer is(s)t kann einer beissen

Good Luck#h


----------



## Topic (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

also wenn du mit lebenden Köfi angeln darfst würde ich das auch machen...allerdings wie ein vorposter schon geschriben hat probieren probieren probieren..wo rauf die hechte stehen..

noch mal kurz off Topic:

fische besitzen kein Neocortex..der bereich im gehirn der für die schmerzen zuständig ist...es is für sie nur ungewohnt..aber sie spühren keine schmerzen.....!

mfg Tino


----------



## Mikesch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Hallo,

der lebende Köderfisch ist in der Steiermark verboten.
Auszug aus dem Gesetz vom 18. Mai 1999 über das Fischereirecht in Steiermark
(Steiermärkisches Fischereigesetz 2000)



> § 13
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Fangarten, Fangmittel oder Fangvorrichtungen, die den Fischbestand nachhaltig zu schädigen vermögen, insbesondere Schlingen, Fischstechen, Sprengstoffe, gentechnisch veränderte Köder, Gifte und betäubende Mittel sowie die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder sind verboten. Die Landesregierung kann Näheres durch Verordnung regeln. Die Landesregierung kann unter den Voraussetzungen des Artikels 16 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 92/43/EWG des Rates vom 21. Mai 1992, zur Erhaltung der natürlichen Lebensräume sowie der wildlebenden Tiere und Pflanzen, Amtsblatt der EG Nr. L 206 vom 22. Juli 1992, Seite 7, zeitlich beschränkte Ausnahmen von diesem Verbot gewähren.


Vollständig nachzulesen hier:
http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.w...d&ResultPageSize=50&Suchworte=Fischereigesetz

Wenn schon Tipps gegeben werden von Nichtösterreichern, sollte man sich wenigstens vorher informieren.


----------



## Boendall (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*



mikesch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der lebende Köderfisch ist in der Steiermark verboten.
> Auszug aus dem Gesetz vom 18. Mai 1999 über das Fischereirecht in Steiermark
> ...


 
Nur bedingt.
Wenn er als Teichwirtschaft/Fischzuchtanstalt eingetragen ist, findet das Gesetz keine Anwendung.



> §4
> Dieses Gesetz findet auf landwirtschaftliche Betriebe in Form von Teichwirtschaften und Fischzuchtanstalten mit Ausnahme der Bestimmungen der §§ 6 Abs. 5 und 13 Abs. 2 keine Anwendung.


 
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn sie sowieso nehmen ist es egal ob dein Köfi zuckt oder ob er tot ist.

Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass es der "Extra Kick" an schlechten Tagen bringt. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem toten Köfi und fange auch:vik:


----------



## bobbl (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*



Topic schrieb:


> fische besitzen kein Neocortex..der bereich im gehirn der für die schmerzen zuständig ist...es is für sie nur ungewohnt..aber sie spühren keine schmerzen.....!
> 
> mfg Tino



Dafür gibt es keine Beweise, die mir bekannt wären.
Ich bleib dabei: Es ist Tierquälerei.


----------



## Micha:R (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*



bobbl schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es keine Beweise, die mir bekannt wären.
> Ich bleib dabei: Es ist Tierquälerei.





;+    Ob es Beweise  gibt keine ahnung , aber  ich bin mir defenitiv sicher  in der Fischerprüfung wurde uns/mir  auch  gelehrt  das Fische  kein  Schmerz  empfinden spüren.Warum sollten die uns/mir da sowas erzählen und lehren wenns nich  andem is .  |kopfkrat  Soweit ich mich noch  erinnern kann  fehlt den fischen glaube nen Organ oder so . Bin mir aber nich sorecht sicher vondaher  wenn  Verbesserungen  anfallen  nur her damit |supergri


----------



## Tschoga (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

ja kann sein dass es in der steiermarkt nicht erlaubt ist aber ! das ist ein privatsee und der besitzer sagte und der aufsichtsfischer wir dürfen!!
deswegen wen der besitzer auf dieses gesetz verzichtet und uns die erlaubniss gibt warum sollten wir dann nicht ?? und ahm ich fische so oder so mit totem köder ^^ bis jezt nur paar mal mit lebent gefischt zwar sau gute erfolge aber naya 

ich werde wenn "garnix" beisst mit lebentköder fischen wenn die sagen wir dürfen ! jo..

bis jezt hab ich mit lebentködern nur zander gefangen und mit hecht wels oha keine erfahrung 

LG Tschoga


----------



## Tschoga (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

§ 13



(1) Fangarten, Fangmittel oder Fangvorrichtungen, die den Fischbestand nachhaltig zu schädigen vermögen, insbesondere Schlingen, Fischstechen, Sprengstoffe, gentechnisch veränderte Köder, Gifte und betäubende Mittel sowie die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder sind verboten. Die Landesregierung kann Näheres durch Verordnung regeln. Die Landesregierung kann unter den Voraussetzungen des Artikels 16 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 92/43/EWG des Rates vom 21. Mai 1992, zur Erhaltung der natürlichen Lebensräume sowie der wildlebenden Tiere und Pflanzen, Amtsblatt der EG Nr. L 206 vom 22. Juli 1992, Seite 7, zeitlich beschränkte AUSNAHMEN von diesem VERBOT gewähren.


und so lange das kein öffentlicher see ist können die nicht viel machen das ist ja normal ein schießplatz !!!


----------



## Mikesch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Ausnahmegenehmigung der steirischen Landesregierung vorliegt.


----------



## Tschoga (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

wenns die sagen oO nya


----------



## Tschoga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

aja ich habe ja vergessen bescheid zu geben wies gelaufen ist also

wir kamen so um ca. 4:30 am see an wir waren die ersten  ´der druck nach mehr stieg ^

wir suchten uns eine nette stelle aus und fingen mit karpfen an es dauerte nicht lange und ich hatte den ersten biss! aud teig selbstgemacht natürlich

es war ein herrlicher karpfen mit 9.3 kg schuppenkarpfen)

es ging bis 9 uhr mittags so .. zum schlus hatten wir zu 4 , sage und schreibe 17 karpfen alle über 4 kg das ist schon nicht mehr schlecht wir haben 2 mitgenommen 

so dann um 12 uhr gingen wir zur hütte und ich aß etwas 
ich machte mein spinnerzeugs bereit und los gings !!
nach ca 15 würfen der erste biss es ging schon ab es war ein hecht aber ich glaubte nicht was ich sah ... ein größerer hecht 100% über 1.20 schwamm meinen hecht der am hacken war nach und rupfte ihm ein teil seiner schwanzflosse aus !! ich konnte es immer noch nicht glauben .. hir das foto


----------



## Tschoga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtfischem am weiher*

oha das mit den bildern hab ich noch nicht ganz raus sry


----------

